# Examples of Vivaldi's counterpoint



## pianolearnerstride (Dec 17, 2014)

I have listened to little of Vivaldi's work. I just listened to Concerto Grosso D minor. I was struck by how much the fugue section sounded to me like the fugue at the end of Rocky, 'Rocky's Reward' by Bill Conti (which I always associated with Bach before that).

Here's the fugue part:





Here's Rocky's reward if anyone's interested in comparing:





What other notable examples of Vivaldi's counterpoint are there?


----------

